# 2010 Kids! *updated*



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey everyone! I thought I would start a thread for '10 ES births!

Yesterday Poppy gave birth to two girls! 7 and 8 pounds and they are so sweet! The sire is Blissberry Rock Cliff (the sire for all the births this year), so these are his first offspring thus far.

*Apparently since I changed my photo-bucket account around the links are wrong, photos on post 13.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

I'm glad to hear about doelings being born-it seems all bucklings lately! Our first girl ever on our farm is due any day and I wish for doelings!!! please, please, please!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

BTW-congrats on your gorgeous doelings!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

VERY NICE UDDER :shocked:

Adorable lil' longears


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Thanks everyone!

Isn't her udder gorgeous? It's a crime, really. When we bought her she already had mastitis, so she only gives a couple of cups per milking, tissue scarring fills up the rest of her udder. Her daughter has an equally beautiful udder, so I'm really looking forward to these two new girlies since they are purebred.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Congrats! :leap: I love those longears!  My hubbie says I have "Floppy Eared Goat Syndrome"

Gina


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Aww...very cute and I agree... nice udder too... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Pretty doe and Pretty babies. To bad about her not having much milk-but her udder sure is pretty. I'm all done with my kidding season thankgoodness-sending my doe kid luck your way ;-).


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Beautiful kids!! And girls, yay!! Congrats!! Oh and I put up a picture of my boy Rocketeer on my website.  http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com/bucks.html down at the very bottom.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Wow Bethany! He's stunning! I can't even get Cliff to stand still next to me, let alone set up and a picture, he's always rubbing up on me and wanting to play. A kid at heart, I suppose. You have much more patience than I! Again, stunning, and he has matured very well.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Thank you! I have some of those that won't stand still for anything either, lol makes it fun to get pictures. Your kids look great!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids!*

Awww...Congrats on the new babies--they are too cute! And what a lovely udder!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids! *updated**

Ok, apparently my original photo links aren't working, but kidding season is over!! Since June 12th actually.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids! *updated**

Aww they are all sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. Love their faces they are just adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids! *updated**

OMG they are sooooo adorable!!! Thanks so much for sharing the pics! I love their markings, and you really captured their personality in the pics, especially the first two pics


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: 2010 Endless Serenity Kids! *updated**

They are beautiful!!! Congrats on a good year


----------

